# North West Girls



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

This is a tentative step to see if there is any interest out there for a local meeting for women in this area. I know that there are 2 of us that exist and would be interested in meeting up, but wonder if there are any more? Let me know as it would be good to meet up....and if so we could chose a location to suit all of us.

Rx


----------



## hopehopehope (Dec 8, 2008)

HI R!! I'd love to meet up again, and anyone else out there!!
had my diui at mfs today  - have found the injecting fsh thing quite emotionally exhausting. Glad to be on 2ww for a bit of a rest! Had two mature follicles of 17.5mm so twice the chance of success, though agree with you over cost thing as i only had 3 scans and 2 bloods for the extra £500 fee. 

Let me know if we recruit any other ladies from our neck of the woods.

Hope you're well and blooming

take care, jane


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi J,

Pleased you are feeling well. For my £500 I had one scan and one blood test!!!
Here's hoping for more interest in a meet up.

Rx


----------

